# Help with wiring of Indak switch for fan blower.



## IHNorway (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi!

I have a 1977 IH 574 with the fan blower switch disconnected. Can anyone help me with the wiring? It is a Indak and it has 5 pins and 4 of them are marked different with "L","B","H" and "C". There is a cable from the blower with a red, yellow and green wire inside. I think these three are for the three different speeds, and the two missing are for ground and current. But I have no idea if this is correct, and if it is, where shall i mount the wires... Thanks for any help!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the switch on your 574 because mine is an open station unit (no cab). On my 1066, though, the blower has a similar wiring setup. The three wires from the motor are indeed the speeds. If you put 12v of power to each one in turn, the motor should run at whatever speed you have powered. One terminal on the switch should have battery power. The other may be for powering an air conditioner unit. That's how my 1066 is wired. The AC relay is powered by the blower switch so when you turn the blower off, the AC system turns off as well.

You could use an ohm meter or continuity tester to see what terminals are connected at each switch position. I'd assume that "B" is for battery, "L" is low speed, "H" is high speed. "C" I'm not sure about, though it could be the one for power the AC system if so equipped. I can't make out what the fifth terminal is labeled on your picture, but it might be the medium speed. A quick jumper wire from your battery to each wire from the blower motor should tell you what they do. I don't remember if each wire gets powered separately, or if they power one for low, two for medium, and three for high. On my Bobcat they are all done separately, but I can't remember what it was on my 1066.


----------



## IHNorway (Dec 8, 2014)

Great answer! Thanks!


----------

